# Cookie at the comic convention :)



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

Brought Cookie along at the summer comic convention. She was a star there. 

















With mommy at the comic convention









I want to be in a comic!









What is this thing?









I must investigate!









And... pose!









Now I must bid adieu!









Whew! I'm tired!


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww, Cookie is so cute! Love his coloring.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Haha! It looks like he had fun.  Love the shot if him streeeetching into his bag.


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

kittyeats said:


> Aww, Cookie is so cute! Love his coloring.


Oh Cookie is a girl. XD but she is adorable. 



LizardGirl said:


> Haha! It looks like he had fun.  Love the shot if him streeeetching into his bag.


She actually just slept in her hedgie bag the whole time. :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh oops, I knew that! Sorry Cookie! Glad she had fun sleeping, then.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The pictures with their captions are just wonderful! Thank you so much! She is precious. I too love her stretched out position in her little bag!!! I also love her curled up sleepy picture.


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

LizardGirl said:


> Oh oops, I knew that! Sorry Cookie! Glad she had fun sleeping, then.


She said no worries. 



shetland said:


> The pictures with their captions are just wonderful! Thank you so much! She is precious. I too love her stretched out position in her little bag!!! I also love her curled up sleepy picture.


She likes to stretch and scratch for a few minutes before she sleeps. It's kind of a beddy time ritual for her.:lol: Cookie thanks you for the love.


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Awww. I loved the photos. Cookie reminds me of my hedgie, Nuala. They kinda look alike!! PS, if ur not already, u should join the Hedgehog Happenings Facebook Group and share your photos there as well.


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

nualasmom said:


> Awww. I loved the photos. Cookie reminds me of my hedgie, Nuala. They kinda look alike!! PS, if ur not already, u should join the Hedgehog Happenings Facebook Group and share your photos there as well.


Oh I just joined in today!  Thank you.  Nuala looks very white in her picture. :shock:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love the stretching picture! She's such a little cutie! "Real women have quills!" :lol:


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Awww! She looks almost exactly like my first hedgie, Quillson. Makes my heart sing.  Beautiful girl!


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

PJM said:


> I love the stretching picture! She's such a little cutie! "Real women have quills!" :lol:


I laughed at "Real women have quills!". Yeah Cookie would definitely say that. Thanks!



sayhedgehog said:


> Awww! She looks almost exactly like my first hedgie, Quillson. Makes my heart sing.  Beautiful girl!


Thank you! If Quillson looks like Cookie then he must have been one handsome dude! :lol:


----------

